# Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2006)

Moin,

bin heut morgen aus allen Wolken gefallen, habe einen Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso bekommen.

Darin steht, ich habe am 05.07.2005 (!!!) einen Artikel über ebay gekauft, Verkäufer restepeter bzw. madymaus0 .

Mir wurde angeblich auch eine Mail als Abmahnung geschrieben (laut Brief ausreichend für Online-Auktionen).

Ich weiß das ich bei den Verkäufern letztes Jahr etwas gekauft habe, aber auch bezahlt und auch Sachen erhalten, siehe meine Bewertungen:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedbackFromSellers&userid=jippel

Auf Seite 18 sind die POSITIVEN Bewertungen von restepeter bzw. madymaus0 . Und ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, das ich danach nichts mehr bei denen ersteigert habe. Sicher bin ich mir auch, das ich MIE eine Mail zur Abmahnung bekommen habe...

Wie man meinem Ebay-Profil ersehen kann, bin ich ein zuverlässiger Käufer 

Gefordert werden nun insgesamt 82,23€...bis zum 14.12.2006.

Ist die Firma ZP für unseriöse Machenschaften bekannt ? Hört man ja immer wieder von solchen Inkassos Büros die mit unberechtigten Forderungen und einem offiziellen Schreiben Geld "erpressen" wollen.

Der Brief klingt auch sehr einschüchternt:

...bei der Überweisung auf ein anderes Konto als das des Verkäufers müßte man eine Weiterverfolgung einleiten, was mit Mehrkosten verbunden ist..

..man soll schnell überweisen um erhebliche Merhkosten zu sparen..

...Gerichtskosten, Gerichtsvollzieher, Zwangsvollstreckung, Eidesstattliche Versicherung sind auch noch nette Schlagworte..

Wie meint ihr, soll ich nun vorgehen ?

Mich wundert es auch, das die nun nach über 1 1/2 Jahren damit ankomen..bestimmt weil man sich dann nicht mehr daran erinnern kann..

Danke für Antworten!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

miste..hier der Link:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=jippel

Seite 18 sind die Bewertungen


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

...könnte sich um eine fehlerhafte Übergabe an das Inkasso handeln - sowas passiert schon mal. Widerspruch gegen die Forderung und fertig!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Das selbe Schreiben hab ich auch erhalten, hab deimRrestepeter auch mal was bestellt ...

2.7.2005
Von mir wollen Sie 75 Euro haben ?!?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das selbe Schreiben hab ich auch erhalten, hab deimRrestepeter auch mal was bestellt ...
> 
> 2.7.2005
> Von mir wollen Sie 75 Euro haben ?!?



Hast Du die Sachen denn bezahlt und auch erhalten und hast positive Bewertungen bekommen so wie ich ?

Entweder handelt es sich wirklich um einen Fehler im System...oder die wollen Kasse machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo
Ich habe den gleichen Brief mit Genau den gleichen Angaben vom 05.07.2005 auch erhalten
Ich wollte Morgen erst zum Anwalt gehen aber da denke ich mal das sich das wohl erledigt hat

gruß uwe


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo,

dasselbe Schreiben bei mir.  Habe nachgeblättert, die Ware ist bezahlt und auch erhalten. Ich werde das Schreiben an die Polizei weiterleiten.

Gruß thomas


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Habe gerade Ebay nachgelesen,

die Firma ist das hinterlegt um das Geld einzutreiben???????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Insider (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



thomas schrieb:


> Ich werde das Schreiben an die Polizei weiterleiten.


Was soll die dann machen, etwa für dich ein Antwortschreiben aufsetzen oder was? Forderungen kann jeder stellen, wie er will. Sich dagegen geeignet zu wehren ist allein die Sache des Forderungsgegners - die Feststellung, ob eine Forderung zu Recht besteht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Nur allein den Verdacht des (versuchten) Betruges anzunehmen rechtfertigt weder die dann automatisch einzusetzenden Maßnahmen noch den zu erwartenden Erfolg. Sprich, du musst selbst zusehen, wie du mit der Sache klar kommst.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo,

bin auch mit im Club. Schreiben vom 30.11.06
Tatsächlich, unter "[...]" habe ich einen Eintrag. Bin aber auch positiv als schneller Zahler bewertet worden.

[Sinnlosen Link entfernt.]

Es ist die Bewertung von Anfang Juni 2005. In der Mahnung wird von Anfang Juli gesprochen, deswegen war ich anfangs irritiert.

Tja...menschliche Dummheit oder Betrugsversuch?

Ich habe den Leuten eine Antwortmail geschickt, höflich, um sie auf einen möglichen Irrtum hinzuweisen. Mal sehen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.

Ich will da nicht anrufen, da mir diese Service-Nummer auch schon reichlich teuer erscheint.

Mal was anderes: [...] ist die Mail,
Tel. [...] die Telefonnummer vom [...]. Vielleicht kann man da was erreichen. [...] ist ja noch aktiv, man kann ihn über "Artikel des Verkäufers", wenn man in den Bewertungen unterwegs ist, ja noch finden.

Interessant: Auf der Seite eines seiner Artikel ist mein Rechner abgeschmiert, da er eine sonderbare Musik spielt. dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung, die man nicht mehr wegklicken kann. Die Telefonnummer und Mailadresse ist auch nicht einfach mit copy/paste zu übernehmen, da wird man dann gleich als Dieb bezeichnet      Das merke ich mir, [...], das kriegste wieder.

Wem noch was einfällt: [...]

bin ja mal gespannt.

_[Personenbezogene Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Restepeter ist ja noch aktiv, man kann ihn über "Artikel des Verkäufers", wenn man in den Bewertungen unterwegs ist, ja noch finden.


Oder > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Ich muss mich entschuldigen. 
Die von mir eingetragene Telefonnummter vom Peter ist das Faxgerät.
Die Telefonnummer finde ich noch nicht.


Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Doris (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo,
bei mir das Gleiche. Kauf im Juni 2005, bezahlt und Ware erhalten.
Soll angeblich im Juli auch das Playstation 2 Paket Restposten gekauft haben.
Stimmt aber nicht. Mahnbetrag 75,73 Euro. Ich halte das für eine neue Masche der [.....]. Da sollte sich die Polizei drum kümmern.
Ich werde nicht zahlen.
Gruß
Doris


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Ich habe heute auch einen solchen Brief bekommen und habe mich auch an das Ebay team gewendet und eine Meldung gemacht, dass restepeter ein_(...)_ ist. Er will von mir auch 75€ aber bei mir im Schreiben taucht auch noch madymaus0 als Verkäufer auf ist ja schon komisch, beide sind registriert bei Ebay und verkaufen. An ZP habe ich mich auch gewendet und habe auch gleich mit Anzeige gedroht, denn _(...)_, dass sagt alleine die teure Telefonnummer, damit man gar nicht erst zurückrufen kann.
mal sehen was hier passiert.
Seid alle lieb gegrüßt und seid euch gewiss, dass ich das mit der Anzeige auch durchziehe. Es gibt so viele Menschen, die vor Angst diese Summen überweisen und dem muss ein Ende gesetzt werden.
manu3005


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo Manu,

gut, wenn Du gegebenenfalls dagegen vorgehst. Aber sei bitte vorsichtig:
Du weißt nicht, ob und wie Restepeter in die Sache verstrickt ist. 
Kann sein, das all diese Geschichten lediglich Buchungsfehler sind. 
Kann sein, Peter weiß gar nichts davon, was dieses Inkasso-Unternehmen so
treibt oder in welchem Umfang diese Leute einfach die Adresslisten abgrasen.
_(...)_ würde ich ihn ohne weitere Hinweise in der Öffentlichkeit jedenfalls nicht nennen.
Schau Dir mal seine Bewertungen an. Das sieht nicht nach _(...)_ aus.

Liebe Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Frank schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, ob und wie Restepeter in die Sache verstrickt ist. Kann sein, das all diese Geschichten lediglich Buchungsfehler sind. Kann sein, Peter weiß gar nichts davon....


Sehe ich auch so, deshalb auch der Hinweis, eine Seite zuvor:





Redu. schrieb:


> ...könnte sich um eine fehlerhafte Übergabe an das Inkasso handeln - sowas passiert schon mal. Widerspruch gegen die Forderung und fertig!


Was sagt eigentlich das Inkassounternehmen dazu? Hat schon mal jmd. dort schriftlich (ggf. per E-Mail) seine Einwendungen geltend gemacht?



Manu3005 schrieb:


> ...sagt alleine die teure Telefonnummer, damit man gar nicht erst zurückrufen kann.


...du meinst die Kosten scheut und nicht will.





Manu3005 schrieb:


> ...seid euch gewiss, dass ich das mit der Anzeige auch durchziehe.


...dazu braucht es nicht viel - eine dürftige Sachverhaltsschilderung am Revier reicht in der Regel, den Rest erledigen die Behörden von selbst.

Wo hat eigentlich das Inkassounternehmen seinen Sitz?


----------



## Scholle (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, deshalb auch der Hinweis, eine Seite zuvor:Was sagt eigentlich das Inkassounternehmen dazu? Hat schon mal jmd. dort schriftlich (ggf. per E-Mail) seine Einwendungen geltend gemacht?
> 
> ...du meinst die Kosten scheut und nicht will....dazu braucht es nicht viel - eine dürftige Sachverhaltsschilderung am Revier reicht in der Regel, den Rest erledigen die Behörden von selbst.
> 
> Wo hat eigentlich das Inkassounternehmen seinen Sitz?


Hallo zusammen,

das Thema läßt mir ja keine Ruhe. Also ich habe bislang folgendes gemacht:

Fax an den Restepeter. Darauf hat er allerdings noch nicht reagiert.
Mail an ZP Financial ( am Samstag schon ), ohne Reaktion.
Googlen bringt auch eine Menge Einträge, da dieses Inkassobüro wohl ziemlich
umtriebig ist. ZP hat seinen Firmensitz übrigens in Pfaffenhofen.
Bei Ebay hat auch einer im Forum eine Anfrage gestartet, wie er sich verhalten soll, da er von ZP wohl in einem Falle zur Rücknahme einer negativen Bewertung aufgefordert wurde.
Außerdem sind die wohl noch irgendwie mit einem anderen Auktionshaus verbunden. Sehr sonderbar.

Schreibt fleissig weiter, was Euch so passiert, ich bin echt neugierig


----------



## jippel (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

So, hab mich mal angemeldet, bin der Threadstarter 
Hab da ja ganz schön was losgetreten 
Mal sehen wie viele sich noch melden.

Habe gerade eine Mail an restepeter geschrieben,  mal sehen was der antwortet.

Donerstag besuche ich dann mal meine Eltern, und werde das mal mit meinem Vater besprechen, der ist Oberstaatsanwalt. Falls das kein "Fehler im System" war, werde ich dann auf alle Fälle dagegen vorgehen.


@Reducal
Das Inkassobüro sitzt in Pfaffenhofen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



jippel schrieb:


> Das Inkassobüro sitzt in Pfaffenhofen.


...genauer dazu hier: h**p://www.zp-fes.de/home.htm, Danke jippel.


----------



## Stoky (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Juhu, ich sehe ich bin nicht alleine hier mit diesem netten Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services. Auch ich gehöre zu den Auserwählten, die am Samstag diesen Brief erhalten haben. Genau das gleiche wie bei allen hier. Ich soll angeblich am 03.07.05 etwas bei diesem Restepeter ersteigert haben. Dass ich etwas ersteigert habe stimmt zwar, aber dies war Anfang Juni 2005. Den Artikel habe ich fristgerecht bezahlt und auch erhalten. Eine positive Bewertung habe ich auch bekommen. Am Samstag bin ich dann nach Erhalt dieses super Briefes echt aus allen Wolken gefallen.  

Von mir wird ein Betrag von 78,46 € verlangt. Ich habe mich dann gleich an meinen Recher gesetzt und dem Verkäufer (Restepeter) gleich eine Mail geschrieben und direkt auch eine an Finacial Equity. Von Restepeter habe ich keine Antwort erhalten bis heute, allerdings eben eine von Financial Equity. Sie meinten ich sollte ihnen einen Zahlungsbeleg zukommen lassen bis zum 13.12. und dann werden sie die Angelegenheit nochmal prüfen. Auf meine Fragen allerdings erfolgte keine Antwort. Solange die Sache nicht geklärt ist, werde ich hier mal gar nichts bezahlen. Vielleicht sollten wir uns auch alle zusammentun und das ganze mal verfolgen. Ich denke, da läuft ganz gewaltig was schief. Die Sache stinkt zum Himmel !!!! Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass wir alle nicht bezahlt haben sollen. Also lasst uns zusammen was dagegen unternehmen, denn gemeinsam sind wir stark.


----------



## Nordkraft (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo!

ich habe auch so eine Brief bekommen, soll81,36 Euro bezahlen.

Da steht auch drin, die Ware bleibt eigentum von ZP und wird erst nach geldeingang verschickt.
Komisch nur das ich die Ware schon seit 2005 habe und auch eine positive Bewertung bekommen habe.

Gruß Nordkraft


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Stoky schrieb:


> J....von Financial Equity. Sie meinten ich sollte ihnen einen Zahlungsbeleg zukommen lassen bis zum 13.12. und dann werden sie die Angelegenheit nochmal prüfen.


Eigentlich steht denen in dieser Situation der Nachweis gar nicht zu, sondern die haben umgekehrt einen Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu führen - allerdings erst vor Gericht! Um die Angelegenheit zügig zu befrieden dürfte es in der Tat vorteilhaft sein, die Forderung unter Vorlage so eines Nachweises zu bestreiten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass wahrscheinlich die Stimmung zum bevorstehenden Weihnachtsfest nicht gefährdet ist.
ZP wird demnach allerhand zu tun haben und angesichts einer anstehenden Widerspruchswelle recht zeitnah zur Prüfung der Angelegenheit genötigt sein.


----------



## Frankly (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo ,

habe auch heute einen solchen Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services erhalten.
Soll ebenso aus einer Auktion mit restepeter vom 02.07.2005 jetzt insgesamt einen Betrag vn 84,46 bezahlen , dann  wollen sie mir den Artikel zusenden.
Ich habe den Artikel bereits damals bezahlt und auch erhalten. Bewertungen dazu gibt es auch . Habe diesbezüglich Ebay informiert und hoffe auf eine Antwort.


Zusammen sind wir stark


Frankly


----------



## zpfes (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir möchten uns kurz zu Ihren Problemen äußern!

Wir haben vom eBay-Verkäufer restepeter einige Kaufverträge abgetreten bekommen und diese bearbeitet. Nachdem einige Kunden - also auch Sie - unser Schreiben erhielten haben Sie zurecht moniert, dass diese Transaktion bereits abgeschlossen war und die Ware auch verschickt wurde (das setzt natürlich die Bezahlung des Artikels voraus). Aufgrund eines Datenbankfehlers, welcher durch Umstellung auf eine neue Auktionsabwicklungssoftware erfolgte, wurden einige abgeschlossene Datensätze (also bezahlte und abgeschlossene Transaktionen) auf offen und unbezahlt gesetzt. Wir können über diese Tatsache nur unser Bedauern ausdrücken und legen Ihnen nahe, falls Sie die Ware bereits in Händen haben uns einfach eine kurze Mail zu schreiben. Wir arbeiten an dem Problem und sehen natürlich in jedem Fall der erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Transaktion von einer Weiterverfolgung im Einzelfall ab.

Sollten Sie Fragen diesbezüglich haben, können Sie gerne per E-Mail mit uns in Kontakt treten, wir werden die Mails alle zeitnah innerhalb der nächsten Tage beantworten.

Für Ihre Umstände und den entstandenen Ärger möchten wir uns auch im Namen der Verkäuferfirma bei den betroffenen Usern entschuldigen. Wir legen Ihnen zusätzlich nahe, im Zweifel erst einmal keinerlei Zahlung zu leisten, sondern mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ZP Financial Equity Services


----------



## Nordkraft (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Ich habe jetzt auch erstmal eine mail an restepeter und an ebay selbst geschickt. Mal sehen wie die sich äußern.
Werde demnächst dann ein Schreiben als Einschreiben an das Inkassounternhemen schicken und wenn da nichts kommt, gibt es eine Anzeige wegen Betrug! Überweisung kann man ja bei seine Bank holen und da ist ja alles festgehalten!


----------



## Wizzball (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo !

Na dann schließe ich mich mal der langen Liste der Betroffenen an. Meine Auktion soll angeblich am 13.07.2005 über die Bühne gegangen sein. Die reelen waren allerdings am 11.06.2005, und die wurden ordnungsgemäß mit Bezahlung und Bewertungen beiderseits abgeschlossen. Das mail an restepeter habe ich mal verfaßt und abgesendet. Mal schauen ob bzw. welche Antwort kommt.

Grüße Wizzball


----------



## Vandala (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

boar...das sieht für mich aus wie [.........]!!!

Habe heute ebenfalls einen Brief der [.......] Inkassogesellschaft bekommen.
Ich soll am 10.07.05 einen Artikel "Xbox Restposten/ Sonderposten" von restepeter ersteigert haben...

Ich habe ein Paket mit dem gleichen Artikelnamen ersteigert, allerdings am 08.06.05 oder vorher (Beweis: Kontoauszug)...Ich habe zu erst an mich selbst gezweifelt und dachte schon ich wäre geistig umnachtet, dass ich nicht mehr wüsste bei restepeter einen weiteren Artikel erworben zu haben. Aber dank der vielen Post hier im Thread bin ich nicht mehr der Meinung.

Was noch sehr unglaubwürdig ist, dass die Angaben der ebay Artikelnummer und der Warenpreis fehlen!!!

Ich hoffe die Sache klärt sich schnell...

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## christophkrause (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Auch ich habe so eine Brief bekommen. Ich soll am 1.72005 ein Restpostenpaket ersteigert haben. Ich hab ees ersteigert, bezahlt und auch die Ware ist bei mir schon lange eingegangen. Ich dachte auch erst, dass ich es evtl vergessen hatte zu bezahlen, aber dann habe ich aus Neugier den Namen dieser [.......] bei Google eingegeben, und bin zum glück auf diese seite gekommen.......Ich werde damit auf jeden fall zur Polizei gehen....

gruß CK

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



zpfes schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir möchten uns kurz zu Ihren Problemen äußern!
> 
> ...


Die Identität ist gegenüber den Forenbetreibern  bestätigt. 
Inhaltlich ist  dies  keine Stellungnahme seitens der Forenbetreiber. 

tf 
Moderator


----------



## Nordkraft (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Dann ist ja alles klar!
Restepeter hat sich bei mir auch schon gemeldet und sich für den Fehler entschuldigt.


----------



## Scholle (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hmmm... "Ich werde eine Mail an E-bay schicken..."

Wie macht Ihr das? Seid Ihr Götter?  :-D 
Ich hab es versucht, ich gebe es auf......

Da ich bestenfalls mal ein Formular gefunden habe, wo man was eintragen konnte, hatte ich selbst da dann das Problem, das man als Betreffzeile die Artikelnummer eingeben muss. Die ist aber natürlich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gelistet und deshalb unzulässig...usw....

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.

Schön, das "ZP Financial" sich zu dem Thema hier meldet.

Bleibt aber ein schaler Nachgeschmack. Ich habe keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
Und ich hätte gerne was Schriftliches.
Außerdem: Wer hier im Forum sich beschwert kriegt eine Antwort, bei allen anderen hofft man auf stillschweigende Zahlung, oder wie??

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Stoky (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob sich der Restepeter auch bei mir meldet und sich entschuldigt. Ich habe gestern abend an ZP noch eine E-Mail geschrieben, die sich gewaschen hat, aber es tat gut, sich den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben . 
Aber komisch ist schon, dass urplötzlich alles ein Missverständnis ist. Jetzt reicht es auf einmal schon aus, eine kurze Mail zu schreiben, dass man die Ware erhalten hat. Nicht, dass ich das in der vorigen Mail schon mehr als deutlich gemacht habe. Toll finde ich auch den Satz " unser Schreiben erhielten haben Sie zurecht moniert, dass diese Transaktion bereits abgeschlossen war und die Ware auch verschickt wurde (*das setzt natürlich die Bezahlung des Artikels voraus*)". Ach nee, wirklich?!. Von was reden wir hier die ganze Zeit. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele diesen Brief noch bekommen haben und aus Angst schon bezahlt haben. Ob diese Leute wohl das Geld zurück bekommen ???? Auch ich musste bei meiner Bank 10 € latzen für den Kontoauszug den ich gestern beantragt habe. Eigentlich müsste ich diesen Betrag von ZP zurückfordern. Aber ich glaube, darauf kann ich lange warten. Ich finde es immernoch unmöglich was da gelaufen ist. Eine Entschuldigungs-Mail für jeden "geprellten" hier seitens ZP ist ja wohl das mindeste was sie tun könnten. Was ein Stress vor Weihnachten, wegen dem ganzen Mist.  So kann man den Leuten auch die Laune vermiesen. Ich könnte noch immer Gift und Galle spucken, aber ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, was ZP mir auf meine Mail von gestern antwortet und ob der nette Restepeter sich auch mal bemüht zu antworten.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Scholle schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wer hier im Forum sich beschwert kriegt eine Antwort, bei allen anderen hofft man auf stillschweigende Zahlung, oder wie??





zpfes schrieb:


> Sollten Sie Fragen diesbezüglich haben, können Sie gerne per E-Mail mit uns in Kontakt treten, wir werden die Mails alle zeitnah innerhalb der nächsten Tage beantworten.


Dazu braucht man sich weder hier anzumelden noch hier zu beschweren. 
Der Umstand, dass das Unternehmen  hier öffentlich/offiziell Stellung bezieht 
werte ich positiv. Fehler sind denkbar, niemand  ist unfehlbar.


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

@ Frank, auf deiner Zahlungsaufforderung steht doch sicher eine Nummer für deinen Vorgang bei ZP. Nimm die halt in die Betreffzeile und schreibe selbst eine E-Mail an den Forderungssteller. Wie ZP selbst schrieb, haben die die Forderung übernommen und sind somit allein die Verantwortlichen. Die E-Mail-Adresse steht z. B. hier auf deren Website:





Reducal schrieb:


> h**p://www.zp-fes.de/home.htm



An eBay braucht sich niemand zu wenden - eBay hat mit dieser Angelegenheit nichts zu tun, da es sich um beendete Auktionen und abgeschlossene Transaktionen handelt. Außerdem ist die Problematik doch ohnehin bereits eingeräumt und jeder Forderungsgegner kann sich, zwecks Prüfung der Angelegenheit bei ZP, auf deren Posting > HIER < berufen.


----------



## Scholle (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Danke für die Hinweise Captain und Reducal,

das Posting hier im Forum ist also rechtlich relevant? Das wäre natürlich 
sehr schön.
Ich bin bei dieser Geschichte vorsichtig, weil mir so etwas früher noch nicht
passiert ist. 
In dem Schreiben wurden ja auch die "mehrmaligen Mahnungen" an meine Adresse erwähnt, die ich nicht erhalten habe ( Vermutlich Standard-Formblatt bei einem Inkasso-Unternehmen ).

Mails und Faxe sind an Peter und ZP  rausgegangen. Antworten habe ich noch nicht. Wenn das halt einige Tage dauert, okay. Aber was Schriftliches möchte ich nun einmal haben, damit ich das bei mir zu den Akten legen kann.

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Nordkraft (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

ZP hat sich bei mir jetzt auch gemeldet und den Vorfall bedauert. 
Das ging echt schnell!


----------



## Bento (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Stoky schrieb:


> Auch ich musste bei meiner Bank 10 € latzen für den Kontoauszug den ich gestern beantragt habe. Eigentlich müsste ich diesen Betrag von ZP zurückfordern.



Wenn ich betroffen wäre, würde ich den Kontoauszug bei der Bank stornieren. Wenn das nicht mehr geht, dann den Kontoauszug nehmen, die damit verbundenen Kostennote und mit einem freundlichen Schreiben an das Unternehmen senden und um Kostenerstattung bitten. Denn wenn es ein Fehler des Unternehmens war, wird es sicherlich, zur Erhaltung seines guten Rufes, dadurch Real entstandene Unkosten aus Kulanz begleichen.


----------



## Heiko (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Scholle schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise Captain und Reducal,
> 
> das Posting hier im Forum ist also rechtlich relevant? Das wäre natürlich
> sehr schön.
> ...


Ob die rechtlich relevant sind müsst Ihr mit ZP klären. Ich hab hier jedenfalls ein Fax liegen, 
das bestätigt, dass die Aussage von der Firma kommt.


----------



## zpfes (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

selbstverständlich werden Ihnen durch den Datenbankfehler entstandene Kosten erstattet. Bitte senden Sie uns im Falle angefallener Kosten (Kontoauszugskopie) eine Kopie der berechneten Gebühren Ihrer Bank und dem Vermerk auf welches Konto Sie die Gutschrift erwarten, wir werden uns umgehend darum kümmern. 

Sollte ein User eine Überweisung getätigt haben, für einen bereits bezahlten Artikel (ist bisher noch nicht vorgekommen!), wird dieser Betrag natürlich ebenfalls zurückerstattet.

Des Weiteren bitten wir um Ihre Mithilfe (Meldung von Ihnen - gerne per Mail), falls Sie zu den Betroffenen zählen und sich bisher noch nicht bei uns gemeldet haben. Wir bearbeiten derzeit alle bereits eingegangenen Mails und Briefe. Sie erhalten dann umgehend positive Nachricht von uns.

Wir drücken nochmals unser Bedauern über diese Sache aus und entschudigen uns hier nochmals in aller Form bei allen Betroffenen.

Im Zweifel zahlen Sie wie bereits erwähnt keinen Betrag, sondern setzen sich nochmals mit uns in Verbindung um den Sachverhalt zu klären!

Mit freundlichem Gruß

ZP Financial Equity Services


----------



## Scholle (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Gut   

Also ZP hat nun auch auf der Startseite ihrer Internetadresse ihr
Bedauern ausgedrückt. Mehr kann man auf die Schnelle eigentlich nicht
verlangen. Ich hoffe dann noch auf eine schriftliche Bestätigung in den nächsten Tagen, falls mein Fall auch zu den Irrtümern gehören sollte, wovon ich ja mal stark ausgehe, dann ist das Thema endlich durch.

Ich danke allen, die mir hier Tipps gegeben haben.

Bis zur nächsten Katastrophe  :-D 

Frank


----------



## jippel (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Moin,
hat sich ja viel getan seit gestern.

Meinen Brief hab ich grad heut morgen an meinen Vater geschickt, aber ich gehe davon aus, das sich die Sache erledigt hat..das sich ZP Financial Equity Services zu dem Vorfall Stellung nimmt, ist sehr positiv zu bewerten und auch die Äußerung auf Ihrer Homepage bzw. das Sie die anfallenden Kosten übernehmen wollen.

Gibts ja doch einen friedlichen Nikolaus


----------



## HeikeGernoth (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Hallo, also ich gehöre auch zu den irrtümlich angemahnten Kunden. Allerdings verstehe ich den Wirbel hier nicht so ganz. Ich habe meinerseits eine E-Mail an ZP-FES geschickt und um Rückruf gebeten. Der Anruf kam prompt und die Angelegenheit war innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigt. Mir wurde auch erklärt, wie es überhaupt dazu kam. Das ZP-Büro kann jedenfalls nichts dafür, wenn der Ebay-Verkäufer (also der Kunde von ZP) unsere Daten als nicht bezahlt an dieses weitergeleitet hat. Also ist der Fehler hier nicht auf Seiten des ZP-Büros, sondern definitiv auf Seiten des Ebay-Verkäufers zu werten. Deshalb: rennt nicht sofort zu Polizei und zeigt ZP an, sondern macht es einfach so wie ich und wendet Euch per E-Mail an das ZP-Büro. Die arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Sache (habe ich selbst beim Telefonat im Hintergrund mitbekommen) und schließlich haben sie sich ja auch entschuldigt. Ich bin eher etwas sauer auf den Verkäufer. Demnächst kontrolliert er seine Daten hoffentlich etwas besser, bevor er sie zum Eintreiben weitergibt. 

In diesem Sinne glaube ich, hat sich die Angelegenheit für uns alle erldigt und ich wünsche allen hier schon einmal ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest. Mit den besten Grüßen und Dank auch an ZP für die schnelle Klärung der Angelegenheit.

Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



HeikeGernoth schrieb:


> Also ist der Fehler hier nicht auf Seiten des
> ZP-Büros, sondern definitiv auf Seiten des Ebay-Verkäufers zu werten.


woher sollten das die überraschten User wissen?


			
				ZP Financial Equity Services GbR  schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vom eBay-Verkäufer
> restepeter einige Kaufverträge abgetreten bekommen und diese bearbeitet.
> Nachdem einige Kunden unser Schreiben erhielten monierten sie, dass diese
> Transaktion bereits abgeschlossen war, das heißt, dass die Ware bezahlt und
> auch verschickt wurde.


Nicht alle sind so versiert wie du


----------



## jippel (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



HeikeGernoth schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich gehöre auch zu den irrtümlich angemahnten Kunden. Allerdings verstehe ich den Wirbel hier nicht so ganz.



Es gibt einige Inkasso-Firmen die davon leben, mit Drohbriefen unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben. Wenn man solch einen "Drohbrief" über eine unberechtigte Forderung bekommt, geht man natürlich erstmal von so einer Firma aus.

Das es sich bei der Firma ZP Financial Equity Services *NICHT* um solch ein unseriöses  Unternehmen handelt, hat sich ja nun herausgestellt. Aber sowas kann man ja vorher nicht ahnen. Hätte ich diesen "Wirbel" hier nicht gestartet, würde ich evtl. immernoch im Dunkeln tappen.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



jippel schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Inkasso-Firmen die davon leben, mit Drohbriefen unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben. Wenn man solch einen "Drohbrief" über eine unberechtigte Forderung bekommt, geht man natürlich erstmal von so einer Firma aus.
> 
> Das es sich bei der Firma ZP Financial Equity Services *NICHT* um solch ein unseriöses  Unternehmen handelt, hat sich ja nun herausgestellt. Aber sowas kann man ja vorher nicht ahnen. Hätte ich diesen "Wirbel" hier nicht gestartet, würde ich evtl. immernoch im Dunkeln tappen.


.. und bevor so eine Inkassofirma, sei sie nun seriös oder unseriös, so einen vorweihnachtlichen Wirbel lostritt, obliegt es doch dieser Firma die Rechtmäßigkeit derartiger Ansprüche zu prüfen. Das hat sie nun wohl garnicht getan. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## HeikeGernoth (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> .. und bevor so eine Inkassofirma, sei sie nun seriös oder unseriös, so einen vorweihnachtlichen Wirbel lostritt, obliegt es doch dieser Firma die Rechtmäßigkeit derartiger Ansprüche zu prüfen. Das hat sie nun wohl garnicht getan. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Also ich sehe das etwas anders. Ich bin selbst Verkäuferin und auch ich gebe meine Forderungen nach zahlreichen erfolglosen Mahnungen an das Inkasso ab. Allerdings muss ich ja wohl selbst überprüfen, ob die Forderungen rechtens sind und das Geld tatsächlich nicht auf meinem Konto gelandet ist. Schließlich hat das Inkassobüro keinen Zugriff auf mein Konto und kann also auch nicht überprüfen, ob die Forderungen inzwischen erledigt sind oder nicht. Das Inkassobüro muss sich ja in diesem Fall auf meine Angaben verlassen können. Oder sehe ich das vielleicht falsch?


----------



## HeikeGernoth (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



jippel schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Inkasso-Firmen die davon leben, mit Drohbriefen unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben. Wenn man solch einen "Drohbrief" über eine unberechtigte Forderung bekommt, geht man natürlich erstmal von so einer Firma aus.
> 
> Das es sich bei der Firma ZP Financial Equity Services *NICHT* um solch ein unseriöses  Unternehmen handelt, hat sich ja nun herausgestellt. Aber sowas kann man ja vorher nicht ahnen. Hätte ich diesen "Wirbel" hier nicht gestartet, würde ich evtl. immernoch im Dunkeln tappen.


Sorry, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man solche Angelegenheiten immer am Besten persönlich klären sollte. Statt eine Welle im Internet freizusetzen, kann man doch an das Büro mailen oder dort anrufen, so wie ich es auch getan habe. Dann tappt man nicht im Dunkeln und die Angelegenheit ist ruckzuck vom Tisch! Klar, ich war auch erst sauer, aber dann wende ich mich halt direkt an die betreffende Person oder das betreffende Büro und kläre das. Das ist doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## jippel (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



HeikeGernoth schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man solche Angelegenheiten immer am Besten persönlich klären sollte. Statt eine Welle im Internet freizusetzen, kann man doch an das Büro mailen oder dort anrufen, so wie ich es auch getan habe. Dann tappt man nicht im Dunkeln und die Angelegenheit ist ruckzuck vom Tisch! Klar, ich war auch erst sauer, aber dann wende ich mich halt direkt an die betreffende Person oder das betreffende Büro und kläre das. Das ist doch kein Problem oder?



Dann hast Du einen anderen Standpunkt.
Mir ging es auch erstmal darum zu schauen, ob ich der einizige mit diesem Problem bin, ob es evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit besagter Firma gibt etc.
Und warum soll ich da anrufen ? Die Hotline kostet glaub ich 1€/Min...
Wäre es ein unseriöes Unternehmem gewesen, wäre die Sache nicht Ruck-Zuck vom Tisch...

Außerdem hat dieser Thread glaub ich schon vielen geholfen :-D


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



HeikeGernoth schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man solche Angelegenheiten immer am Besten persönlich klären sollte.


Das ist deine Meinung. Warum akzeptierst du nicht die Meinung und Vorgehensweise anderer?
Es ist merkwürdig, wie sehr du auf "Diskretion" bedacht bist....


----------



## Teleton (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Erfreulich, dass sich die Sache anscheinend weitgehend geklärt hat.

Nur mal aus Interesse an die Betroffenen. Waren von der Gegenseite auch Inkassokosten verlangt worden? In wessen Namen erfolgte die Geltendmachung (Verkäufer oder ZP)?


----------



## jippel (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Teleton schrieb:


> Erfreulich, dass sich die Sache anscheinend weitgehend geklärt hat.
> 
> Nur mal aus Interesse an die Betroffenen. Waren von der Gegenseite auch Inkassokosten verlangt worden? In wessen Namen erfolgte die Geltendmachung (Verkäufer oder ZP)?



Kann ich leider im Moment nichts zu sagen, das Schreiben dürfte schon bei meinem Vater aufm Tisch liegen zwecks juristischer Prüfung 
Werde noch eine Mail an ZP schicken und mir bestätigen lassen das die Forderung gegen mich gegen mich zurückgezogen wird bzw. gegenstandslos ist, dann sollte die Sache für mich erledigt sein 

Evtl. hat noch jmd. anderes sein Schreiben vorliegen, ich bekomme meins wohl Donnerstag wieder, spätestens dann kann ich Dir genauers sagen.


----------



## HeikeGernoth (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Warum akzeptierst du nicht die Meinung und Vorgehensweise anderer?
> Es ist merkwürdig, wie sehr du auf "Diskretion" bedacht bist....


Ja, richtig, das ist meine Meinung und die vertrete ich wie jeder andere hier auch - mehr nicht. Ich akzeptiere die Meinung von anderen. Und meine Standpunkt hat auch mit Sicherheit nichts mit Diskretion, sondern eher mit Logik zu tun. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## restepeter (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchten wir uns in aller Höflichkeit bei den Kunden entschuldigen,
die eine ungerechtfertigte Mahnung von der ZP Financial Equity Services GbR
bekommen haben.

Der Fehler, der zu diesen Mahnungen geführt hatte ist nur ein ganz kleiner
Softwarefehler gewesen, welcher jedoch eine große Auswirkung hatte.

Im Laufe des Jahres sind wir auf eine andere Software umgestiegen.
Alte Datensätze konnten nicht vollständig von der neuen Software eingelesen
bzw. interpretiert werden. Dies wurde aber leider zu spät bemerkt.

Das Resultat davon war, dass eine größere Gruppe von Kunden zu Unrecht
eine Mahnung von unserem beauftragten Unternehmen, der "ZP Financial
Equity Services GbR" erhalten haben.

Der Fehler wurde bereits erkannt und behoben.

Die ZP Financial Services Equity GbR wurde bereits in Kenntnis gesetzt.

Die Kunden, die zu Unrecht eine Mahnung bekommen haben, wurden heute
per Email von uns in Kenntnis gesetzt. Diese Kunden haben die erhaltene
Mahnung bitte als nichtig anzusehen.


Natürlich lag der Fehler bei uns. Wir bitten jedoch um Verständnis, da
im Laufe eines Jahres über 2000 Kunden tatsächlich nicht bezahlen.

Bei dieser hohen Summe an Nichtzahlern ist die Hilfe einer spezialisierten
Firma, wie die "ZP Financial Equity Services GbR" unumgänglich.
Geplant war allerdings nicht, auch Zahler anmahnen zu lassen.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir unser Bedauern gegenüber unseren Kunden
ausdrücken und entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Umstände.

Eine riesige Entschuldigung geht an die "ZP Financial Equity Services GbR",
welche extrem kompetent und vorbildich in dieser Branche ist.

Evtl. Fragen senden Sie bitte an [email protected]
Wir werden alle Emails in den nächsten Tagen beantworten.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Restepeters Fundgrube/Madys Shop


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> .. und bevor so eine Inkassofirma, s, so einen vorweihnachtlichen Wirbel lostritt, obliegt es doch dieser Firma die Rechtmäßigkeit derartiger Ansprüche zu prüfen. Das hat sie nun wohl garnicht getan. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Rechtmäßigkeit kann nur das Gericht prüfen. Und selbst das versendet ungeprüft einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid dem du dann wiedersprechen darfst. Tust du dies nicht, wird selbst die unrechtmäßige Forderung dann rechtmäßig.
Soviel zur Prüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung


----------



## Scholle (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



HeikeGernoth schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, das ist meine Meinung und die vertrete ich wie jeder andere hier auch - mehr nicht. Ich akzeptiere die Meinung von anderen. Und meine Standpunkt hat auch mit Sicherheit nichts mit Diskretion, sondern eher mit Logik zu tun. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Hallo Heike,

vielleicht ist die Nervosität die ich und andere hatten ja verständlich, da ich z.B. tagelang vom Verkäufer und vom Inkassobüro nichts gehört habe, die Abmahnung jedoch schon recht deftige Schritte andeutete und das bei einer nur kurzen Reaktionsfrist, die uns gesetzt wurde, bevor rechtliche Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden sollten. 
Wenn man dann hier im Forum ein Dutzend Leute trifft, denen es ähnlich geht, kommt sowas zustande.

Stell Dir doch bitte einfach die andere Möglichkeit vor: Wir alle verhalten uns ruhig und schreiben Faxe, Mails etc., so wie ich es getan habe. Falls es tatsächlich eine Betrugsmasche gewesen wäre, hätten bestimmt einige ( und einige genügen ja um einen guten Schnitt zu machen ) bereits sicherhaltshalber den Betrag überwiesen. Und das Geld wäre dann mit Sicherheit weg gewesen. So wie es nun mal Betrugsversuche dieser Art zu Hauf gibt. Du wirst ja auch schon genügend Phishingmails und gefakte Mahnungen erhalten haben ( ich jedenfalls schon ).

Ich finde, hier im Forum ist angemessen reagiert worden. Die Admins haben die eine oder andere Textzeile geändert, die einfach unpassend war. 
Niemand kann sich beschweren, denke ich.

Liebe Grüße,

Frank


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Scholle schrieb:


> Ich finde, hier im Forum ist angemessen reagiert worden.



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Schon alleine durch die Herstellung einer gewissen "Öffentlichkeit" konnte manches Problem schneller angegangen und gelöst werden. Was gibts denn da dran rumzumäkeln?


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



Scholle schrieb:


> Ich finde, hier im Forum ist angemessen reagiert worden.


So ist es! Und es adelt zum wiederholten Mal dieses Forum, dass betroffene Firmen hier zuerst (wahrscheinlich auch anderenorts) Stellungnahmen abgeben, die freiwillig und ohne jegliche Verpflichtung erfolgten.


----------



## zerro-coll (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

hallo habe auch ein schreiben von diesen a....... bekommen
Habe angeblich ein meinbord am 01.11.2006 bei e-bay ersteigert 
und nicht bezahlt .bei dem bieter afterbuy stimmt soweit auch
(habe nicht mitgekrigt das ich die auktion gewohnen habe da
mein pc kaputt wahr) (sonst breuchte ich ja das bord nicht!
habe dann denn artikell bezahlt 95 euro auf ihr konnto
und bis heute nichts mehr von denen gehört.
werde wohl bei der polizei einen antrag auf betrug stellen
wie kommen die an meine ip.adresse ?
und an meine anschrift ?die fragen sollt ihr euch mal stellen.


----------



## Immo (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



zerro-coll schrieb:


> wie kommen die an meine ip.adresse ?
> und an meine anschrift ?die fragen sollt ihr euch mal stellen.


ob es die IP ist steht in den Sternen, außerdem nützt sie  den Knaben gar nichts 
woher sie die Adresse haben? aus dem Telefonbuch?  vom Adresshändler gekauft?  
wer weiß


----------



## zerro-coll (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

meine ip adresse hat in dem brief gestanden wie kommen die da dran?
 meine fritz box hat eine hardware fierewall und habe einen aktiven
vierenscanner also trojaner habe ich nicht in meinem system!


----------



## Immo (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

IP-Adressen werden in aller Regel dynamisch von den Providern vergeben. Ob die stimmt oder nicht, steht in den Sternen, ist aber um es nochmals zu wiederholen so uninteressant wie die Frage  nach dem Sack Reis in China.
Nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden könnten damit etwas anfangen. Dass diese Herrschaften sich freiwillig in deren Nähe begeben, glaube ich weniger als das Märchen von Frau Holle


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*



zerro-coll schrieb:


> meine ip adresse hat in dem brief gestanden


Deine? Die gleiche wie diese hier: www.meineip.de ?

In dem Brief steht höchstens die IP-Adresse, die du damals hattest. Oder eine frei erfundene. Und deine IP-Adresse erfährt jeder, dessen Webseite du aufsuchst.


----------



## zerro-coll (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

ich danke dir für die info wuste nicht das jeder auf desen webseite ich bin
meine ip adresse sehen kann .kann man das irgendwie unterbinden?
benutze windows vista und ie7


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Brief von ZP Financial Equity Services Inkasso*

Ein bisschen was geht schon: "Selbstdatenschutz"


----------

